# He's come so far!



## Milliegsd (Nov 24, 2015)

I remember when Finn was 3-4 months and I thought I was in over my head lol 
I was spoiled by having such an easy first puppy with Millie ( who was calm and quiet as can be), but I had wanted a more challenging puppy, one with more drive than Millie, AND I definitely got what I wanted. Finn was a handful, but I've learned so much from him. I remember the first time we went to the walking trails and he pulled barked and lunged at everything that moved lol bikers, joggers, strollers, dogs... everything. He was just so happy and excited to see everything. But man, now look at us. We were practicing offleash heeling and other things at the same trails yesterday. He completely ignores people, bikes dont exist anymore neither do joggers. Dogs, he ignores generally were still proofing that but he's much more consistent at being neutral towards them. He'll be 11 months next Wednesday, and we've accomplished so much. He still has his problem areas that we're working on but I'm just so happy with him and how far he's come. My baby


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Looking good!Happy you're up to the challenge and doing great!


----------



## Milliegsd (Nov 24, 2015)

Thank you! I'm glad I was too, he is a great dog


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Congratulations he's handsome and job well done.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

What a handsome boy! He's doing great!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Well done! Great pics!


----------



## Milliegsd (Nov 24, 2015)

Thank's y'all. I'm also extremely grateful to of found this forum, I've gotten some great advice from some of y'all that has helped me


----------

